# laptop screen resolution 2880x1620 vs 1920x1080 for photo editing



## pp77 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi,

I had already decided to get a new laptop with FHD (1920x1080) resolution, now the same series comes also with an optional 2880x1620 resolution. Is it worth paying the price difference (approx. 400 Euro) for the more than 2x higher resolution? Is it useful for photo editing? What is you experience? 

Thanks for helping out!
Jens


----------



## pp77 (Nov 14, 2013)

nothing, no opinion? no advice? no experience ?


----------



## Eldar (Nov 14, 2013)

For photo editing, I would go for as much resolution as possible. I use the 15" Macbook Pro with Retina, with 2880x1800 and that makes it usable. I would prefer a 17" but that is not available. My wife has the 13" Retina version, but I find that too small. 
The higher resolution screen gives 4,7 mega pixels (full screen) resolution, which is more than 2 times the other. in my view that is worth to paying a little extra for.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 15, 2013)

Resolution is probably not the first thing to worry about, 1920 X 780 is more than enough even in a 27 inch monitor..
Color accuracy, even backlighting, retention of color and contrast when viewing from a angle(IPS), low reflective screen(Unless you work in the dark or have a screen hood), resolution is not really up there very high most screens are fine.


----------

